# Cardiff Reptile Centre’s staff



## Cf Rep Centre (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi All,

Just a short note from Cardiff Reptile Centre to put things right that have just been brought to our attention. It seems that a so called person called Josh sama has been associating himself with Cardiff Reptile Centre saying he works here and so on. Just for the record he is a 15 year old boy who has helped out at the shop a few times after school.

As for all the photo's of Tarantulas and other reptiles he has put on the forum saying they are his. Well he does not own any of them as they are photo's that he has taken from the shop! As for the advice he gives!! Then that is up to you whether you want to use it or not, but like I said he has helped out at the shop a few times and that is all the knowledge he has. (I think he might have a corn snake that he bought off us about 3 weeks ago)
Cardiff Reptile Centre’s staff are under no circumstances allowed to give out any advice on any reptile forum. If someone wants advice on a reptile then by all means come to the shop where only the experienced will give advice. We have over 15 years of experience keeping and breeding all sorts of Reptilia and will do our best to help you.
Thanks for taking the time to read this and we hope it has cleared a few things up and Thank you to those who brought it to our attention.
Cardiff Reptile Centre


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

not sure what to make of this post..
might just be a very keen lad.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

I know exactly what I make of this post,and suspected as much.I can understand totally why the CRC would want to clarify such things entirely


----------



## Bailey_Dragon (Apr 6, 2008)

Barry.M said:


> I know exactly what I make of this post,and suspected as much.I can understand totally why the CRC would want to clarify such things entirely


 I agree 100%.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

mmmm interesting! just goes to show that it is wise to listen to lots of opinions, as dishing out advice with little experience can be harmful to the herps and possibly even keepers alike...its easy to sound knowledgeable and clued up over the internet...but imo unless you have the relevant experience you should just keep quiet... there are LOTS of herps i know next to nothing about...and as such would not post advice etc on them....maybe something a few on here could do with thinking on, after all we all come on here to learn about and share our herps...


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Ian.g said:


> dishing out advice with little experience can be harmful to the herps and possibly even keepers alike...its easy to sound knowledgeable and clued up over the internet...but imo unless you have the relevant experience you should just keep quiet...


Something there has been more and more of lately.I can understand enthusiasm entirely,but bull:censor: is a different matter all together,especially when about subjects that could potentially end in harm to animals or keepers alike.


----------



## ozzy18 (Oct 12, 2008)

ahh well he must've got the wrong info from somewhere, maybe its the owner of crc, should pay his staff a decent wage and not employ schoolkids!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ozzy18 (Oct 12, 2008)

only joking, i know the staff at CRC, they are very professional and run a really nice shop, i know for a fact that they were less than impressed at having some silly schoolboy putting there reputation on the line. keep up the good work guys


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

ozzy18 said:


> CRC, they are very professional and run a really nice shop, i know for a fact that they were less than impressed at having some silly schoolboy putting there reputation on the line. keep up the good work guys


As they should be!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

did he give out bad advice?


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

SiUK said:


> did he give out bad advice?


Have a check on post history mate,best to judge for yourself I guess....:whistling2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok I know I shouldnt but.....LMFAO! :lol2:
Thought I didnt recognise him XD

The lads a muppet :lol2:
Well done CRC!


----------



## brndn16 (Jan 11, 2008)

Prob should not say anything but:
 
Did make me chuckle when I read his thread’s 1 said he lost all confidences with big snake his example was carpets and boa’s (I think) cause he’d been struck at by a royal ok no problem with that nobody like’s to be tag but 2 threads later he's was ask about viv size for a burm and saying there were a lot of thread on them and he was interested in get 1!


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

Good for you CRC. I bought my blue tongue skink off you and it is a wonderful shop with great helpful staff :2thumb:


----------



## sublime80 (Jun 16, 2007)

i have met the kid in the shop and he was very quite (not like on here lol). i think crc are right 2come on here and tell every 1 whats going on as he could give them a bad rep . i have talked 2 all the staff there and they are very friendly and really helpful.its well worth a vist tey have some nice snakes and lizards there


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ah right i see.. 
i dont know who it is about.. dont say on here though and keep it nice on the shop.


----------



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

crc only has one post? back in september i could have swore there was someone else advocating on behalf of them. quite a heated thread...

curiouser and curiouser as alice said.


----------



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/shop-classifieds/55900-cardiff-reptile-centre.html

hmn, im saying nothing.


----------



## Venzen (Nov 8, 2008)

MarshallDavies said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/shop-classifieds/55900-cardiff-reptile-centre.html
> 
> hmn, im saying nothing.


I've been in the shop, and wow. Great selection!
I honestly disbelieve a site is going to ruin their reputation.

They're adding the pictures, or so it seems to their message on the homepage.

The staff are brill, I've spoken to the boy in question and he's a bright lad and knows his things. But has given some silly advice on here. I've spoken to him about Boas, Corns, Wide variety of Pythons, and acted like the other staff in the shop. Showing me examples of vivs needed, the hatchlings and if they had it, an adult to give me a rough example.

Cut the boy a break about his advice. But give him a good slap for the abuse though!

Just to point out to the OP:

He didn't state he owned the spiders or other reptiles, he said they were CRCs.

I wouldn't go as far as slating Cardiff Reptile Centre, as in one of the posts quoted was what his signature used to be and it stated Site Manager so, fair doo's.

The boy did act out of order, and give out some silly advice. Don't let the shop suffer for his mistakes though.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

I went there a few months back and seemed great! That kid though ''the one in question''... to be fair hes only 15. Perhaps and age group indicator should be visible so any readers know how big the pinch of salt should be.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Glad I found this thread as he has also posted a lot of erroneous info on another forum I'm on. At least its cleared up now and everyone knows what's what.


----------



## Venzen (Nov 8, 2008)

Gaboon said:


> I went there a few months back and seemed great! That kid though ''the one in question''... to be fair hes only 15. Perhaps and age group indicator should be visible so any readers know how big the pinch of salt should be.


Yeah it's brill. I've spoken to the lad, he's a nice kid and he knows his stuff.
But he did give out some damn weird advice!


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

I didnt see any advice he gave to be fair but i can imagine. He did seem a bit rude too a few members though. At first i though ah' well, hes probably just an angry teenager and at least keeping reptiles is a better interest then nicking cars, getting pissed and fast woman. But then it seemed almost every post was rude. Just a kid though i guess


----------



## Venzen (Nov 8, 2008)

Gaboon said:


> I didnt see any advice he gave to be fair but i can imagine. He did seem a bit rude too a few members though. At first i though ah' well, hes probably just an angry teenager and at least keeping reptiles is a better interest then nicking cars, getting pissed and fast woman. But then it seemed almost every post was rude. Just a kid though i guess


Well, apparantly this is what I've heard from him. A family member was put in hospital recently and has faced severe medical trauma, and he was really close to this person. So, I guess that can explain the abuse.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Venzen said:


> Well, apparantly this is what I've heard from him. A family member was put in hospital recently and has faced severe medical trauma, and he was really close to this person. So, I guess that can explain the abuse.


Wasnt aware of this. Best of luck to all concerned!


----------



## Venzen (Nov 8, 2008)

Gaboon said:


> Wasnt aware of this. Best of luck to all concerned!


Despite his actions, I think the opening post was a bit of a insult towards him, when explaining. :lol2:


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

*The person in question cliamed to be the site manager of CRC and has caused complaints to CRC about his actions on here (being rude to other members, using foul language to other members in insults without reason, me being one of them along with many others, etc etc) Think thats why this thread has been made, to be sure that people are aware he is not the site manager of CRC*


----------

